# kleiner schwarzer punkt aufm bildschirm



## MetallSimon (22. September 2009)

so also ich hab da einen kleinen schwarzen punkt auf meinem 19"lcd bildschirm.der ist in etwa so groß wie ein pixel,scheint aber hinter dem lcd panel zu sein.wenn ich mit der maus da drauf gehe und dann dan kopf nach rechts und links bewege,dann sieht es so au,als ob der punkt hinter dem lcd panel ist also noch ein kleines stückchen weiter hinten.da das ja kein pixelfehler oder so ist,wollte ich einfach mal wissen,was das sein kann.


----------



## Düsi 800 (22. September 2009)

Wahrscheinlich ein grosses Staubkorn oder Fliegenscheisse oder Sowas.
Vielleicht hat wer nicht sauber gearbeitet und hat ein Dreckpartikel eingebaut.


----------



## oupho (22. September 2009)

Den hab ich auch, bei mir is es glaube ich ein pixelfehler


----------



## MetallSimon (22. September 2009)

Düsi 800 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ein grosses Staubkorn oder Fliegenscheisse oder Sowas.
> Vielleicht hat wer nicht sauber gearbeitet und hat ein Dreckpartikel eingebaut.


ne der war vorher nochnicht da.der is noch nich so lange da


----------



## Jami (22. September 2009)

Kann soooo nervig sein. Hatte ich auch mal ne Zeitlang, aber das ist irgendwann einfach verschwunden.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. September 2009)

naja mich nervts nicht direkt.der is wirklich sehr klein aber wennn cih im intenet bin oder so dann denke ich manchmal das wwär dreck und wills wegmachen.ist das vielleicht irgendwie nen verkohltes staubkorn oder so auf der hintergrundbeleuchtung??


----------



## Maggats (23. September 2009)

kann auch ein insekt sein, die fliegen gerne mal in tfts rein. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/19980-insekt-im-tft-so-wirst-du-es-wieder-los.html


----------



## Otep (23. September 2009)

Hm, klingt jetzt wahrscheinlich komisch, aber mein Kumpel hatte in seinem Samsung kleine Tierchen hinter der ich nenne es mal Scheibe 

wir dachten auch erst das es vielleicht ein Pixelfehler ist, aber dann bewegte sich das ganze auch noch  und flitze hin und her...

Haben dann bei Samsung angerufen "war ja noch Garantie drauf" die ham das ding dann per Rückholschein abholen lassen und 2 Wochen später kam der TFT wieder... haben den TFT sauber gemacht und alles war wieder gut... selber wirst Du das wahrscheinlich nicht weg bekommen, da Du dazu den Monitor komplett öffnen musst... wenns hinter der Scheibe sitzt...


----------



## nobbi77 (23. September 2009)

Wenn es ein Pixelfehler ist, kannst du ja mal hier den Dead Pixel tester runterladen:
Dead pixel tester with display aids and illusions.

Ist ein kostenloses Tool, dass stellenweise in der Lage ist, tote Pixel zu reanimieren.

mfg

Nobbi


----------



## 0815klimshuck (23. September 2009)

wenn der pixel tester nichts negatives ausgibt, kauf insektenspäy


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. September 2009)

Haste nichtmal ein Bild davon???denn wenn es Fliegenkacke ist, müsste man den Fleck ja auch im Ausgeschaltetem Zustand sehen oder???


----------



## 0815klimshuck (23. September 2009)

is alles garnich so schlimm, lackier den rest einfach uch schwarz muahahahahhahah


----------

